# What do you REALLY call your horse?



## 4EverPainted (Jul 18, 2008)

Boos name might as well be boo bear. everyone at the ranch not just me call him boo bear, ya know like boo boo bear.


----------



## amandaandeggo (May 21, 2008)

i call Eggo "Little Man" and i call Dusty "Dusty Doo" . . . and i call the lesson horse that i ride Bogart "Bow"


----------



## Painted Ride (Jun 30, 2008)

i call rayne lil'mama teeeheee


----------



## TwendeHaraka (Oct 5, 2008)

I only really call my horse Twende Haraka when showing...
Usually I call him...

Twende
Twend
Bud
Dude

He responds to all of them.


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar (Jan 20, 2008)

sometimes Litla-Ljót, it means Little-Ugly :lol: 
poor thing, she's small and was sold to me as an ugly mare, but to me she's a pretty little thing  

but most often I just call her Stína


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

I need to start one of these under "other pets" I have names for all my pets other then their real name
Ivy I call punkin or bunny hopper (shes my injured dog with a bad leg) 
Angus is bangus
Conner is little man or dude
Tess is tater tot or tot
Keeper is the big lug 
you get the idea
I won't go through them all :lol:


----------



## ImperiousImpression (Jun 22, 2008)

I call Imperious, Baby/Sweetie/Big Boy


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

Dumas.... He's my D-man or D-baby
Twister....He's my Twisty poo or Twisty poop (depending on his attitude)

Tanner(dog)....He's my TT
Boots(dog)....She's my baby girl

Oreo(cat)...She's my ore-ore-o or my wittle kitty

I'm the same with my kids..

Korrie- Korrie-ore-o or babe
Nicole- Cole-baby
Adam-Little man
Eli-Boo


----------



## moomoo (Feb 21, 2007)

lol, i just call misty whatever rolls off my tongue, usually moo  but there is soo many:
mitmit
mooey moose
sugarplum
pudding
chubbadub
lil chubb
monkey nut
splodge :lol: yeah, i wont bother continuing


----------



## moomoo (Feb 21, 2007)

Oh! and don't forget narky knickers when she is moody :lol:


----------



## 3neighs (Jul 15, 2008)

Vidaloco said:


> Vida is ...My pretty girl.


That's what I call Stella, my pretty girl.

Luna I call Baby Girl. Without fail, whenever I go out to where the horses are and say "hi, baby girl", she nickers at me. I love it!

Ogre is Fat Boy. Very affectionately, of course.


----------



## .A.j. (Aug 29, 2007)

Flynn is dude, babe, hun, beautiful, baby. 
Freedom is usually just Freedy or Freeds, sometimes Old Man.

I developed a strange name when I had my first pony that I've called all of my geldings since then. It started as "little pony" and some how mutated into "Heem" sometimes even Heemheem, it really is quite awful but it works :razz:.


----------



## melinda27858 (Dec 27, 2007)

Fella is "My Handsome Man" when he is behaving and "SON!" (said in a very sharp low voice of course!) when he isn't!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

I always call Ozzy 'boo' or 'cutie' lol.  Or baby, babe, ahh soo many diff. 'lil nicknames! Or Old Lazy Boy haha he can be lazy!
Daytona I call 'girly' or 'tona'.


----------



## Mira (Aug 4, 2008)

Good idea! xD
Gizmo's many aliases:
G-Mo
Homie G
Homie
Gizzy Mo Mo
Mo Mo
Face!
Homie G Dog Shizzle
G
And something no very appropriate lol

Sunny's aliases:
Sunn'i (i think that's how it's spelled. well pronounced soony) Warrior
Warrior (yeah. just.. don't ask lol i have no idea where it came from)
Sunny Buddy (my dad calls him that.)

Montana's aliases:
Montanner
Montana Banana
Banana
Chipmunk
Chipmunk Face
Fatty Cheeks


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Lisa used to be "Snotty and Ugly" because she was both when she got here. Now she seems to just be Lisa. When she lost the snottiness and filled out, the name didn't stick and she hasn't developed a new one yet.

Jade is "Snot Legs" because now SHE'S the snotty one and she's ALL legs, man. Plus her regd name is Legsdiamondsnjade. Sometimes when she's being really bossy to Lisa, I'll call her a B. behind her back to console Lisa!


----------



## wyleeluver (Jan 7, 2007)

I call Wylee, Wylee Girl, or Wylee Coyote, and the people at my barn call her Ms. Crabby Pants!! haha

I call Te Handsome or I call him T-bone


----------



## TheVelveteenPony (Aug 22, 2008)

moomoo said:


> Oh! and don't forget narky knickers when she is moody :lol:


 Hahha thats great!
I call Lady Blue Lady Boo, Lady Baby or boo boo. I dunno lol. I'm not very creative.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

I call Denny "Bub" or "Bubby" - don't ask where that comes from, it beats me!


----------



## travlingypsy (Apr 5, 2008)

Buttmunch, I call Gypsy that all the time.


----------



## hillbillyin (Jul 26, 2008)

I call Sir Charles, my gelding, "Bubby". My mare,Star Gazer, I call "Star Baby", or "Beauty"---she was very ugly when I got her.


----------



## bolana (Oct 24, 2008)

oh...hehe...glad im not the only one with silly names for their ponies!

ok so our guys and some of our current agistes cop
Rumba .....pumby boy, spunky boy
Saxy ....sexy saxy,anna, or mum
Playgirl ....hippy, good girl, mum
Hope...Hopey, filly ninny
Faith...Faithy, filly ninny
Love...Luvluv
Tonto....tonto pony
Hank...Hanky Panky
Summer....wenchy poo
Wilbur....well thats cute enough on its own
Albert....Bert, Bertie Do Good, and in his younger days BDB(Brain Dead Bert)...hehe...
Ziggy....Big Zig....we had 2 ziggys at one time the other a pony this fellow 17hh 
Brandy...Brandy Pandy


----------



## Stilton (Oct 31, 2008)

I call Bluey "Gorgeous" or "Fatty".


----------



## moomoo (Feb 21, 2007)

TheVelveteenPony said:


> Hahha thats great!
> I call Lady Blue Lady Boo, Lady Baby or boo boo. I dunno lol. I'm not very creative.


yeah, my sister started that one and i just picked it up :roll: :razz:

Freckles (sisters pony) is known as freckle face or booty frecks


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

You all are just too cute! :lol:
Gotta give moomoo props for narky knickers and monkey nut though


----------



## highlander (Oct 26, 2008)

riley is rhy, grumpy, lard butt, cheeky or riz.
strangely enough his show name is brookfield minster were as he's stable name is riley


----------



## QuarterPony (Aug 3, 2008)

lol...here goes - some are normal...ish...and some...are not, lol:

Kassidy: "Kass"
Cody: "Fluffy Man"
"KEE-va": "Keevster"
Nory: "Norykins"
Cooper: "Wee Man"
Eclipse: "Lips"
Calley: "Calley-woo"
Goldie: "Goldster"
Toby: "Big T" tehehe
Tempeste: "Fuzzy Man"
Lyyli: "C'mon you big piece of horse!" 
Ginny: "Teensy"
Cocoa: "Tiny"
Prada: "Mama P"

hehehe



(Twiggs was "Big Man," so I'd have Big Man, Fluffy Man, Fuzzy Man and Wee Man)


----------



## bnwalker2 (May 18, 2007)

Ike - Ikey, Mr. Man, Handsome, Donkey

Sienna - Mean mare, Meany, Witchy, Pretty Girl


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

Vidaloco said:


> You all are just too cute! :lol:
> Gotta give moomoo props for narky knickers and monkey nut though


 
I fully agree with ya Vida...Monkey nut made me laugh out loud!!!


----------



## clover (Aug 7, 2008)

I call Clover: Bud, Buddy, Big Guy, Clover Bud

Shelby (my dog)- Boo, Boo Bear, Shell Bells
Cherokee (husband's dog)- Cherry
Angel (Cat)- Angel Kitty


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

If I have a horse that is a real problem, I call him "For Sale".


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

iridehorses said:


> If I have a horse that is a real problem, I call him "For Sale".


:lol: guess thats better than Purina or Mighty Dog


----------



## Painted Ride (Jun 30, 2008)

iridehorses said:


> If I have a horse that is a real problem, I call him "For Sale".


 why is he a problem??? or is he just a meanie? are you really selling him? what is he? how much?


----------



## moomoo (Feb 21, 2007)

Vidaloco said:


> :lol: guess thats better than Purina or Mighty Dog


LOL! My friends dad always used to call her pony 'dog meat' :shock:


----------



## amandaandeggo (May 21, 2008)

amandaandeggo said:


> i call Eggo "Little Man" and i call Dusty "Dusty Doo" . . . and i call the lesson horse that i ride Bogart "Bow"


ohhh and I also call Eggo - Moose :wink:


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

Hunter - Hunter Man, Big guy, Hunt, Hunter-Bear

Scooter - Scooty, Scoots, Scoot, Scooter Boy (odd because scooter is way older than hunter and hunter is man and scooter is boy..o well.), Scooty Baby lol..

I dono, whatever comes out. Those are the main ones.


----------



## HrsGrl323 (Nov 6, 2007)

Vidaloco said:


> :lol: guess thats better than Purina or Mighty Dog


 
haha my dad calls ours horseburgers


----------



## tracey777 (Nov 17, 2007)

Big Boy usually, cause he is fairly big and he's boy! Sometimes majom fej, Hungarian for monkey face...usually when he's being a bit naughty.


----------



## FancyAppy (Sep 17, 2008)

Love this thread. It is fun to read the nicknames you have for your horses. Our Rocky is Rocky Balboa, Rockstar...Auggie is Augster, Fatboy, .....Espree is Spreebud, .....Spirit is Pony, .....Opal is Pudgy,......Milan is Pest
and they all are called dammit once in a while


----------



## Snapple122 (Aug 8, 2008)

Snapple is sometimes called Snappy, Snaps, or Toots. hehe


----------



## kelly84 (Oct 26, 2008)

One of my horses names is "Dude" he gets called "Dod" or "Doodles!!!"


----------



## Chiefie (Oct 13, 2008)

My horse's name is Chief, but he gets everything from Munchkin (if I'm in a good mood) to boofhead (if he's being a dope) plus things like 'retard' hahaha. I do love him though


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

tbenitez said:


> why is he a problem??? or is he just a meanie? are you really selling him? what is he? how much?


 NO NO NO ... not Bobo. It was Patch who got traded. He was litterly trying to eat Bobo so he had to go away.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

My terrible with names, noone ever gets caller their real names. 

Kita gets Kits, Fat Girl.

Tana gets Tana Banana, and Sweet Girl.

Dillon gets Dillweed and a whole lot of another names that can't be said on this board! 

Boon gets Big Guy.

Beau gets a whole lot of not so nice names!


----------



## booner (Aug 17, 2008)

Chanee gets called Chanee-Bear,fatboy,mommas boy
Butler gets called skinny man, little man, prettyboy, mommas boy
and yes if they are onery different names emerge:evil:


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

Herbie: Pony, Herbalicious, Burbs, Burby, and Herbs
Nani: Pony, Spazzy


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

Justin answers to:

son
old man
justin
hey dude

Boo doesn't answer to any of these, but I call him them anyway: 

Boobaloo
Boofus
Boosquat
booboo
boocephus


----------



## kim_angel (Oct 16, 2007)

hahah good thread!

Toby "Toby oby o"
Cocoa "Cocoa nutters"
Cherokee "Cherokeeeck"


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

when i had a horse it was butt-head

****


----------



## LadyDreamer (Jan 25, 2008)

Most of my girls are Momma's and Sister's, the school mares are "Heifers", nearly all are dears and loves. My boys are me boys.


----------



## kenda (Oct 10, 2008)

When I had a horse she was Rina-Bina (her name was Farina).

My dog on the other hand...his name is Jack

when he lies flat on his belly, he's Flap Jack
(I can't remember what else but whenever he does something that allows me to adjust his name like that ^ I do it. ie. Jackhammer, etc.)

When it's dinner time, he's Begger dog

When there's coyotes outside and he has to stay inside, he's Snack-on-a-String
When he's just had a haircut, he's Chihuahua (say it like they do in that Chihuahua movie)

Most of the time he's Stinker, or Stinker-doodle

My dad calls him Mutt.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Horses
Pistol - Sweetpea
Black - Blackhorse or Old man
Blue - BlueBoy
Beauty - Bute or witchywitch
Style-pretty girl
Riley-Ri-Ri

Dogs
Flash - Puppup
Scout-Skitters

Kid
Max-Little Butt

Cat
Sally-Sallysallysallycat


----------



## lizzie_magic (Sep 18, 2008)

When I'm talking to Magic I call him sexy. Usually when I am talkiing about him I refer to him as Maj and my sister calls him noodles.


----------



## Arrow (Jul 21, 2008)

I've found that Arrow just isn't a name that spawns nicknames easily...so he's just...Arrow nearly all the time. Boring, I know.


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

Horses:
Montana is usually just Montana or Monty
Gem is Gem Bar
Vega is either horse or pony

Dog:
Chief, i call him Chief, Dog, or stinkybutt

Ferrets:
Snowflake, right now I call her Princess Warrior Snowflake (kind of like Xena), in the past she's been called spiderwoman, mountain goat, tiger, and lion
Napoleon, I call him baby boy


----------



## whitetrashwarmblood (Aug 24, 2008)

I got a nickname for everybody lol
Athena - Pretty girl, TeTe, Brat, Big girl, Miss Athena, lil Missy
Playboy - Mr. Payboy(have no idea why lol), Pretty boy, Play, Big boy, Dork
Neela - NeNe, Pretty girl
Petri - Pete, Pee-wee
Charlie - CharChar
Annie - Annie Bananie
Cinder - Cinder Binder
Tomahawk - Squirt
Max - Mr. Max, Maxamillion, Maxy-poo
Comet - Comie, Comakazi, Evil thing
Shadow - The Shad-Man, Mr. Shad
Mia - Mini me
Nick - Nickers, Nicki-poo
Duke - Dukers
Isabelle - Big mama, Izzy
Malabar - Mally, Mallybar
Bella - Bells
Heavy - Heav, Miss Heavy
When this mare was very pregnant she would barely walk, it more like a shuffle. Her registered name is Heavy Duty Story, so we named her 'walk' The Heavy Duty Shuffle.


----------



## Zappasowner (Nov 3, 2008)

Neurotic! LOL He is a little, he's bombproof as far as spooking goes, but he has neurotic behaviors like dancing, swaying, kicking out in his crossties when nobody's around (I've spied on him)?!


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

My Wildey - Bubba, bub, baby, little man.

Bundy - Bund, big fella, boof.


----------



## Adonai Ace (Jul 9, 2008)

My horse Ace, if being naughty gets calles Space (as in vacant space in his head lol)
Dads horse Cheyanne just gets called Shy 
My dog Simba is Simbad. 
Other Dog Thomas is sometims TimTam, not sure why (he is white colouring :S)
Other Dog Kaela is usually known as poo-face for obvious reasons
i had a budgie called birdie, he was the best.


----------



## southafrica1001 (Mar 24, 2008)

I dont have a horse of my own but there is one horse that i sometimes ride at the stables that is called jigsaw and usually i end up calling jiggy XD


----------



## Brumby (Nov 5, 2008)

lol, if they are being a pain sometimes I call them "donkey"


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

kenda said:


> When I had a horse she was Rina-Bina (her name was Farina).
> 
> My dog on the other hand...his name is Jack
> 
> ...


 
Those are all pretty funny but gotta love Snack on a String :lol:
kinda like coyote bait :shock:


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Weasel. 
Because it rhymes with Diesel?


----------



## Kirsti Arndt (Jun 23, 2008)

Fat KId or spazzmo-


----------



## sempre_cantando (May 9, 2008)

lol don't get me started! My poor mare has like a million different names depending on my/her mood. These include:

Mr Sir (yeah i know she's a mare :roll
Mrs Naughty
Old Sir (she's only 10)
Pet
J.R. (pronounced Jay Are)

Most of these have quite a complicated origin that dates back many, many years!


----------



## justdreamchasin (Oct 28, 2020)

One of the mustangs is pretty much never called by her full name, Aurora. Everyone just calls her Rory! Spitfire, another mustang, goes by Spitty most of the time. 
There used to be a horse named Banker who was boarded at my barn. I do a lot of the shifts, so I've become really close with all the horses. I always referred to Banker as "Banker boy". 
Lastly, I used to lease a POA named Magnum. He was pretty small (13.3hh) so I always called him "little man"


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I haven't had a horse to ride for a year+ now, . . but back then it was "Fatty Pants".


----------



## Morgan.taylor (Sep 1, 2020)

My goodness do they 😂
Reg-DTF Pocket Rocket
Barn-Risqué Nicknames-risky, sharknado, princess, wild child, shadow 

Reg-RBR Chita Girl
Barn- Shady Nickname- sensitive sally, sister, Priss and witch for THOSE days 😂


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

*MODERATORS NOTE:*

_Just a reminder this thread originated in 2008 and is old..._
Many members who made comment no longer are with us..
Please comment knowing this thread resurrected from the dead zone when the forum recently underwent a new programming done...

Carry on-but please do so with caution....

_Moderation team.._


----------

